# Disgusting Warning: Starbucks VIA



## shovenose (Jan 25, 2014)

So, they had these on trial for $1 at Starbucks yesterday I was there anyway so I picked one up, to try one. 

Specifically it was this type:

http://www.starbucksstore.com/starbucks-via-latte-caffe-mocha/011030930,default,pd.html

Tried it this morning. NASTY! Absolutely disgusting. Do not try or buy this product.


----------



## TruvisT (Jan 25, 2014)

As a gold starbucks card member, I have to agree. I never was a big fan of their VIA stuff.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 25, 2014)

You know you're supposed to use a single serving and not add an extra serving every minute, right?


----------



## shovenose (Jan 25, 2014)

TruvisT said:


> As a gold starbucks card member, I have to agree. I never was a big fan of their VIA stuff.


Me too. But I can't believe they didn't have somebody taste test this product? I mean, if it just wasn't good, that's one thing. But it was just plain disgusting :'(

And Aldryic, I use a single packet which is a single serving.


----------



## KuJoe (Jan 25, 2014)

Ewww, coffee.


----------



## TruvisT (Jan 25, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> Ewww, coffee.


But they do more then just coffee!


----------



## DearLeaderJohn (Jan 25, 2014)

Never been a fan of Starbucks' offerings anyway but I'll make to avoid it, thanks. I generally prefer Costa which we have over here in the UK.


----------



## texteditor (Jan 25, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> Ewww, coffee.


The easiest way to acquire a taste for coffee, in my opinion, was to ease into it via a bunch of coffee-heavy stouts


----------



## Nathan (Jan 25, 2014)

Haha StarBucks..... What a waste of money that place is.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Jan 25, 2014)

Starbucks and Costa <3 Strawberries and Cream Frappuccino <3


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 25, 2014)

Perhaps I should have worded it _"cron an additional serving every minute"_.

OT:  Not a fan of hipster coffee at all.  Anything other than straight black is too over-flavoured for me.


----------



## notFound (Jan 25, 2014)

DearLeaderJohn said:


> Never been a fan of Starbucks' offerings anyway but I'll make to avoid it, thanks. I generally prefer Costa which we have over here in the UK.


Yeah, all about Costa. Never liked Starbucks.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 25, 2014)

No love for Dunkin's coffee?


----------



## rsk (Jan 25, 2014)

Its not about the place where coffee is served. Really, sometimes the best coffee places are the ones hidden in some spooky ally


----------



## TruvisT (Jan 25, 2014)

rsk said:


> Its not about the place where coffee is served. Really, sometimes the best coffee places are the ones hidden in some spooky ally


I know of one like that too! lol.

But I like this one starbucks in the businesses district since the management knows me lol.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jan 25, 2014)

Plain water without Florine > any other drinks


----------



## Shados (Jan 26, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Perhaps I should have worded it _"cron an additional serving every minute"_.
> 
> OT:  Not a fan of hipster coffee at all.  Anything other than straight black is too over-flavoured for me.


If you're ever some place that does actual coffee, as opposed to the brown muck that places like Starbucks serve, try a cold drip.


----------



## George_Fusioned (Jan 26, 2014)

I prefer a Nespresso Livanto, as soon as I walk into the office 

Not a Starbucks fan either (at least not of their coffee).


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 26, 2014)

Shados said:


> If you're ever some place that does actual coffee, as opposed to the brown muck that places like Starbucks serve, try a cold drip.


When I drink coffee, it's typically from a pub or a mom'n'pop style setup, like a small donut shop or something.  Somewhere that I know it's coming out of of a coffee pot and not some fancy machine.


----------



## KS_Phillip (Jan 26, 2014)

Starbucks is just not good anyway.  I've gotten spoiled by coffee here in Sweden.


----------



## scv (Jan 26, 2014)

The sheer number of people that buy Starbucks and consider it to be quality coffee is just staggering. It doesn't matter what you get, it always tastes burnt and acidic.


----------



## trewq (Jan 26, 2014)

A starbucks started in the CBD here. It closed within two months because we have 4+ coffee shops on each block and we are particularly picky about it's quality.


----------

